# Canon 5dsR review by Jared Polin



## Perio (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello guys, I hope you all are doing great! I watched the review of Canon 5dsR by Jared Polin, and I wanted to share it with you. 

I think Jared did a great job trying to avoid comparison with Nikon D810 and focus on advantages that can be interesting for current Canon users. I personally liked this camera even more, and will buy it as soon as I have more funds available. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMRj5N3qL54


----------



## Zeidora (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the link, watched it, ho-hum.

It seems that both lens shade and tripods have gone out of fashion, never mind a cable release. And arguing the re-inforced tripod socket is for big lenses, oh my! Though I think I know why, because with the 70-200 (?) the foot of the lens collar is *above* the lens, while hand holding it. Never mind.

I think he makes a good point of high-lighting the strong points and what it is meant for, rather than rattling down "deficiencies". I missed the mention of non-Canon high-end glass, such as Zeiss, despite constant re-iteration that this camera is for landscape and portraits.

One thing I discovered while playing with my 5dsr is the built-in HDR. Have not explored it much, but it does seem to work even with series of hand-held shots. Impressive. I think it is useful to check that you captured the full range and what it might look like once you do proper HDR processing from the RAW files.

I also notice that the display of the image on the screen right after the shot takes quite a bit longer than on my 5d2, despite dual processors of newer generation in 5dsr. I guess it takes between 1-2 seconds, vs less than half second on 5d2. Given that burst rate of 5d2 and 5dsr are the same (give or take a frame), that is surprising.

At any rate, you won't be disappointed with the 5dsr, as long as you know what you get.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 16, 2015)

Maybe it´s just me, but after about 3 minutes I got this phenomenal headache and had to turn it off ... This guy must have a severe ADHD diagnosis ...


----------



## caMARYnon (Jul 20, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Maybe it´s just me, but after about 3 minutes I got this phenomenal headache and had to turn it off ... This guy must have a severe ADHD diagnosis ...


+1


----------



## zim (Jul 20, 2015)

He says he's made some RAW files available, followed the links and downloaded the 2 zips, unfortunately they are DNG's pity would loved to have played with the original CR2 files


----------



## zim (Jul 20, 2015)

Ok went ahead and had a play anyway 

http://froknowsphoto.com/canon-5ds-r-real-world-review/
http://froknowsphoto.wpengine.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/canon_5dsr_raw_2.zip

20150527_grand_canyon_5dsr_281.dng (one of the star shots, ISO 3200)

In DXO moved the exposure comp slider +4 and nothing else (I'm set up for no auto changes when first opened)I couldn't see any noise banding. Don't know if that is a valid test of banding though ? It did look nicely random to me.

Then applied the DXO Standard Profile and Prime, sweet for a simple single frame astro shot, would love to see these printed big!

Anyways thanks Fro for making these available to play with
Regards


----------



## asmundma (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi, in fact he is mostly positive to Canon .... And you guys should not make any ADHD characterisations, that below decent behaviour, especially for Norwegians that should know better. 
In fact look at his youtube numbers - there must be a lot of people like him as he viewing numbers as quite good.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 21, 2015)

asmundma said:


> Hi, in fact he is mostly positive to Canon .... And you guys should not make any ADHD characterisations, that below decent behaviour, especially for Norwegians that should know better.
> In fact look at his youtube numbers - there must be a lot of people like him as he viewing numbers as quite good.


I´ll accept that and apologize if someone took offense from my blunt wording. But that does not change that it is an extremely over hectic presentation, which gave me nothing and where I still got a headache and had to turn it of. And by the way, I don´t mind people being critical to Canon. Every reviewer should be critical to anything they review.


----------

